# Mosquito Lake causeway clean up help!!!!



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

As many of you old timers here on OGF know, i used to hold a Mosquito Lake Causeway clean up every year back in the days. Well im planning a mid summer clean up in Sept on the second weekend on Sept 12th wich is a Saturday. Like always, ill contact the city, county and state for trash removal along the causeway and support in trash bags and the support for the causeway. Back in the days we have always had great support and people showing up to help out. Causeway bait and Tackle was always a huge help in notifiying the community! if anyone is interested in helping out, please post... and remember, masks and gloves will be needed to be worn!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you know im in, but im not wearing a mask outside picking up trash..


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I may be wrong , please correct me if I am. ODOT used to empty the trash barrels on the causeway, then the state removed the trash barrels to save on $$ spent. IDEALLY, everyone should take their trash, plus an extra bag home ! I wish the state would step up on this, and at least put the barrels back. I went over the causeway yesterday, and it appeared they were working to correct erosion? I would think a little more could be spent on CONVENIENCE items, such as trash barrels. John


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was in that one back in the day, I remember SBob picking up this container down in the rocks and got a whiff of something really bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

You guys are great


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> As many of you old timers here on OGF know, i used to hold a Mosquito Lake Causeway clean up every year back in the days. Well im planning a mid summer clean up in Sept on the second weekend on Sept 12th wich is a Saturday. Like always, ill contact the city, county and state for trash removal along the causeway and support in trash bags and the support for the causeway. Back in the days we have always had great support and people showing up to help out. Causeway bait and Tackle was always a huge help in notifiying the community! if anyone is interested in helping out, please post... and remember, masks and gloves will be needed to be worn!!!!


I can get $250 and 25 T-shirts to fund a service project....The money can be used towards trash bags, gloves, food and beer. (And a door prize or two or three). Are there grills behind Causeway to do some grilling? Brats?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ezbite said:


> you know im in, but im not wearing a mask outside picking up trash..


Lol I had to just say it
..How ya been EZBITE? Been a long time


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

snag said:


> I was in that one back in the day, I remember SBob picking up this container down in the rocks and got a whiff of something really bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao yeah that was horrible... Ill never do that again! Those were good times


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> I can get $250 and 25 T-shirts to fund a service project....The money can be used towards trash bags, gloves, food and beer. (And a door prize or two or three). Are there grills behind Causeway to do some grilling? Brats?


Ya know, I havnt been out to mosquito in years so I have no clue, does Linda still own causeway bait ? Ill try to call them this week and dind out some stuff!!!! She always supplied us with bags Wich was great of her


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Ya know, I havnt been out to mosquito in years so I have no clue, does Linda still own causeway bait ? Ill try to call them this week and dind out some stuff!!!! She always supplied us with bags Wich was great of her


I can supply rubber gloves dor everyone.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Ya know, I havnt been out to mosquito in years so I have no clue, does Linda still own causeway bait ? Ill try to call them this week and dind out some stuff!!!! She always supplied us with bags Wich was great of her


They sold the baitshop last year.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

North side break wall is closed gated off new wall being built...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> Lol I had to just say it
> ..How ya been EZBITE? Been a long time


Doing good, working too much, how have you been?


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

steelheadBob said:


> As many of you old timers here on OGF know, i used to hold a Mosquito Lake Causeway clean up every year back in the days. Well im planning a mid summer clean up in Sept on the second weekend on Sept 12th wich is a Saturday. Like always, ill contact the city, county and state for trash removal along the causeway and support in trash bags and the support for the causeway. Back in the days we have always had great support and people showing up to help out. Causeway bait and Tackle was always a huge help in notifiying the community! if anyone is interested in helping out, please post... and remember, masks and gloves will be needed to be worn!!!!


If I remember right you were on TSS. That was a great site like this one is. I went by ManofSteel on TSS. You name the time and place I will be there to help.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Good to see you back Bob...if I'm available, I'll swing out there.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lil' Rob said:


> Good to see you back Bob...if I'm available, I'll swing out there.


Sounds good


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lil' Rob said:


> Good to see you back Bob...if I'm available, I'll swing out there.


Sounds good


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ten Bears said:


> If I remember right you were on TSS. That was a great site like this one is. I went by ManofSteel on TSS. You name the time and place I will be there to help.


Yeah I was but got booted because A lot of members "other guides" didn't like me.. But would love ya to stop on out if you can make it!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Doing good, working too much, how have you been?


Getting old, late, fat and tired... Lol


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Searay said:


> North side break wall is closed gated off new wall being built...


Thanks for the info!!!! Usually we start on one side of the rocks, work our way to the west end, then hop on tje other side and work our way back to the public ramps... Hell one year we had enough car parts to build a working car. Lol


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Great idea steelheadbob. I'll be there. Love that lake and wouldn't mind meeting you guys. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

A few pics from a clean up in the past!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> Great idea steelheadbob. I'll be there. Love that lake and wouldn't mind meeting you guys.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


We have always had a great time doing it. alot of laughs and support from the city. Just dont open the container like i did one year and puked all over the place!!!! lol... But im gonna call causeway tomorrow and talk to them and see if they can help out on a few things, see if we can use a part of their property for a bbq or what not and see if the would help support the clean up up on their sign for help with it. Should be a fun time if everyone comes out


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> We have always had a great time doing it. alot of laughs and support from the city. Just dont open the container like i did one year and puked all over the place!!!! lol... But im gonna call causeway tomorrow and talk to them and see if they can help out on a few things, see if we can use a part of their property for a bbq or what not and see if the would help support the clean up up on their sign for help with it. Should be a fun time if everyone comes out


I applied and Thrivent approved my project. The seed money will cover heavy duty trash bags, food for the troups, gloves. ect....Free t-shirt for the worker bees (25) and I will donate a raffle prize......


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> I applied and Thrivent approved my project. The seed money will cover heavy duty trash bags, food for the troups, gloves. ect....Free t-shirt for the worker bees (25) and I will donate a raffle prize......


Awesome Snake!!! Thank you in sooooo much advance! Ill make all my phone calls and will get with you and everyone on this post and see what we can do
... That really is awesome!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Does anyone know of a public pavilion near mosquito? Can't get in touch with causeway bait.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

There’s the one in the center of the circle of mecca


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’m not sure of one on the SE side by the dam, big lot and restrooms. Or aren’t there some over by the beach area near the marina.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

lawrence p said:


> There’s the one in the center of the circle of mecca


Do u know if they have a grill?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

snag said:


> I’m not sure of one on the SE side by the dam, big lot and restrooms. Or aren’t there some over by the beach area near the marina.
> Isn't that in the camp ground
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Isn't that in the campground.. Its been so many years I can't Remeber Crap whats out there


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

guy at the bar across from causeway bait has a big area out back. wonder why no answer at the bait shop.you,d think some one on here has been in the shop and told him. p.s. miss linda.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

The last I was at the Causeway Bait Shop (Memorial Day weekend) I don't think they were allowing the public to use their restroom...so there's another thing to consider...bathroom facilities...regardless of where this lands.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

steelheadBob said:


> Isn't that in the campground.. Its been so many years I can't Remeber Crap whats out there


Nope not in the campground, they use to have a beach south of the ramps, I thought they had a few pavilions around that area. And not sure of one on the opposite side of lake by the dam. 

And bounty.. Linda sold the store. Don’t know who owns it now . It’s been years since I was around the ramp area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> guy at the bar across from causeway bait has a big area out back. wonder why no answer at the bait shop.you,d think some one on here has been in the shop and told him. p.s. miss linda.


She sold it... Ive called numerous times but get answering machine saying Do to covid, we are not answering phones and giving no reports.. Ive left measages leaving our intentions but no call back


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> guy at the bar across from causeway bait has a big area out back. wonder why no answer at the bait shop.you,d think some one on here has been in the shop and told him. p.s. miss linda.


Can u get me name of place and number ?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Well Crap guys... We gotta find a pavilion or somewhere afterwards... I'm down in south Akron so any good advice, Wich I thank you all for giving so far and ill loom it all up, anyone close by to mosquito will help would be awesome on pin points.. Yeah I highly doubt new owners of causeway will alow us there... Hell I'm still waiting on 5 phone calls from of it on picking up the trash


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

just called yellow dog saloon and restuarnt across street...its looking highly good we can use his deck and back for a gathering.. i have to call him back in morning.. i cant find any pavilions on google maps on mosquito so if anyone knows of any, please post a google map of one.. i looked all over mecca and couldnt find one


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

The back area


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

steelheadBob said:


> just called yellow dog saloon and restuarnt across street...its looking highly good we can use his deck and back for a gathering.. i have to call him back in morning.. i cant find any pavilions on google maps on mosquito so if anyone knows of any, please post a google map of one.. i looked all over mecca and couldnt find one


I'll be at mosquito after work tomorrow for a water run. I'll check with causeway bait & scope out parks on SE side of lake and let you know. If yellow dog comes through, that would probably be the best location. I wouldn't hold out a lot of hope for causeway bait though, I just don't get that vibe the last couple years.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> I'll be at mosquito after work tomorrow for a water run. I'll check with causeway bait & scope out parks on SE side of lake and let you know. If yellow dog comes through, that would probably be the best location. I wouldn't hold out a lot of hope for causeway bait though, I just don't get that vibe the last couple years.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Yeah ive been calling and leaving messages on answering machine... No phone calls back so I highly doubt it. Thanks in advance for scooping out some places


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> I'll be at mosquito after work tomorrow for a water run. I'll check with causeway bait & scope out parks on SE side of lake and let you know. If yellow dog comes through, that would probably be the best location. I wouldn't hold out a lot of hope for causeway bait though, I just don't get that vibe the last couple years.


----------



## Burley (Aug 11, 2020)

Newly registered to the site. Planning to attend the clean-up w/2 others. 
Is there anything we can provide for the effort other than manpower?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Burley said:


> Newly registered to the site. Planning to attend the clean-up w/2 others.
> Is there anything we can provide for the effort other than manpower?


About to make an update thread! Thanks for your support!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I checked for a get together place. Bazatta park is closed due to covid. Mosquito state park has a pavilion and grill at beach on south end. Due to covid no reservations. First come, first serve. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> I checked for a get together place. Bazatta park is closed due to covid. Mosquito state park has a pavilion and grill at beach on south end. Due to covid no reservations. First come, first serve.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


check on my update thread i just posted
And thanks OGand a BOAT for looking into everything


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I was at one of the cleanups back when. My username at the time was Rapman. I remember spending time talking with Ruminator and Bountyhunter and maybe EZ. I'm not as limber now but will gladly show up if I can.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

stormfront said:


> I was at one of the cleanups back when. My username at the time was Rapman. I remember spending time talking with Ruminator and Bountyhunter and maybe EZ. I'm not as limber now but will gladly show up if I can.


I remember ya... stop on out afterwards at yellow dog for a meet and great if you can.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

steelheadBob said:


> I remember ya... stop on out afterwards at yellow dog for a meet and great if you can.


Thanks, SB. If I come, I'm coming to work.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Burley said:


> Newly registered to the site. Planning to attend the clean-up w/2 others.
> Is there anything we can provide for the effort other than manpower?


Check with Snakecharmer, hes getting the supplies. Thanks for the offer


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

stormfront said:


> Thanks, SB. If I come, I'm coming to work.


Glad to see some of us old, i mean till young at heart,,, lol,,,timers sill wanting to give back... its gonna be a good time like always...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Burley said:


> Newly registered to the site. Planning to attend the clean-up w/2 others.
> Is there anything we can provide for the effort other than manpower?


Welcome to OGF! Just show up with a smile!


----------

